# Another Newbie



## WayneM (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello all,
USMC Retired
NASA Retired
Way up therein age - 79

Purchased a Member's Mark 36" 5 burner griddle recently and just looking to see what recipes others may be cooking. 
I also have a Traeger and a Weber Q1200.  The 1200 Is for our trips in the motorhome (MH) but I'm thinking of purchasing a smaller griddle for the MH. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Looking forward to some good recipes and and good times to be had.


----------



## Tom_T (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard Wayne! Lot of great information to be found here.


----------



## robrpb (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome Wayne from Florida.

Rob


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from Middle TN.  Thank you for your service Wayne.  I would look into into one of the smaller Blackstone griddles for your MH.

Dave


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! And I second the smaller Blackstone griddle!

Ryan


----------



## kruizer (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard the forums from Mississippi. Thank you for your service and lots of info to be gleaned here.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome Wayne,  from Nova Scotia
David


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from SC's Riverfront.


----------



## bdawg (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from a former Army officer up here in the Cascade foothils in WA state.
You are amongst friends.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga .


----------



## WayneM (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you all for the welcome.  I'm looking into a portable BS for the MH. I need to measure the demonstrations of the storage bay where I will carry it. the Q1200 fits with some lawn chairs on top.  We'll see. Just need to find one before our next trip which is soon. Walmart has a good line of them.

Again, thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 10, 2021)

*Welcome from Wisconsin.*
*
Lots of great folks and advice to be had here.
*
*JC   *


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! It's nice to have you onboard!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome from normally sunny So Cal.

G


----------

